#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What are some interesting facts about artificial intelligence?

## Bhavya

Artificial intelligence is getting so much attention from business owners and digital marketers. And many of the industry experts betting that AI technology will influence nearly every aspect of human life. Amid this hot talks around AI, I'd like to know some interesting facts about AI. Can you guys tell me what are some interesting facts about artificial intelligence?

----------

